# I hold the record for Jeep miles driven in 5 yrs...



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

This has got to be a record: I bought my well used 1992 Cherokee Sport in Oct 2006 ($895) and put a Meyer TM6.5 on it to clear just my own 600 ft driveway. I just traded it in for a 1996 Cherokee (the newer one is a lot nicer and has an automatic transmission instead of a manual, power windows instead of cranks, etc, and takes the same plow rig).

Here is the mileage record:

Bought Oct 2006 with 164,105 miles; traded it in Jan 2011 with 164,426 miles, for a TOTAL of 321 miles driven in four and a half years. One trip back and forth to buy the plow, one trip to buy new tires, one trip for an emissions test, and the rest was just up and down my driveway clearing snow.

Anybody ever drive fewer miles than this in four and a half years with a Jeep?



Dan


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Although I don't keep track of that number. I do have two that never see the road (when it's not snowing) unless to get gas. Neither have had a inspection in years. They are strictly used for snow plowing and only go between accounts (74 this year) which are ALL within a three mile radius. I actually have a set of BFG AT's that have been swapped to four different Jeeps since I bought them.


----------



## Capodosto (Nov 9, 2006)

*Battery question for newer Jeep*

I am assuming I will probably be buying a new battery right away to replace the old tired one that is in the 96 Cherokee. If I just go to Autozone or somewhere and buy one based on the year and model, I'll get one the same size as the old one. Is there some rule of thumb to use in buying an upgraded battery when the vehicle is going to be used almost exclusively for plowing and parked most of the rest of the time? I do intend to leave a battery tender hooked up between storms, but I am thinking that a stronger battery might be better for a plow vehicle. Or do I have it all wrong and the battery capacity doesn't matter because it is all in the charging system?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## markmess2000 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Well, almost.....*

I sold my 1998 wrangler to a guy who wanted it to plow .... 3 yrs ago.
I bought it back from him because he didn't use it much.... 130 miles from title to retitle back to me! I hate to post that I bout it for 30% of what I sold it for! with the plow! 
He said he put gas in it one time. :laughing:


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I do not plow with it, so it may not count.
Got a 74 CJ5, I may have drove it less the 50 miles in the last 2-3 years. I drove it maybe 10 miles last year, it sat for 2 years prior to that, only getting moved to mow.
not sure how much I drove prior to that..

But Like I said, no plow so it probably don't count!


----------

